# invincibook



## jrm@ (Jun 27, 2011)

I stumbled across this today: http://www.ixsystems.com/invincibook.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 30, 2011)

I am successfully using one with FreeBSD for last year and a half.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 30, 2011)

It seems interesting, but the page is a little sparse on details.  Is this a re-branded system?  If so, who is the original manufacturer? I'd like to find out things like what it weighs and full details of the system components.

How has your experience been?  What probables have you had?  Do all features work well like suspend and resume?  What does it cost?

Thanks,

JRM


----------



## mav@ (Jun 30, 2011)

It is marked only as iXsystems Invincibook on top and D15TS-WL on bottom. I have no idea who really produced it.

I like it for its big screen, very solid case and keyboard. But for the same reason I am never taking it out of my home -- due to 15" alloy case it is too big and heavy as for my travel preferences. I am using it as movable console -- I am typing this from it.

I hate laptops vibrating in my hands, so I like this one for being absolutely silent after I've replaced its HDD with SSD. Unlike my other laptops it almost never enables cooling fan during average desktop usage after proper system tuning. Probably another bonus of the big alloy case.

I don't remember if I've ever tried suspend/resume here, I really don't need it. In regular operation all hardware supported and works fine. The only hardware issue I've found is that ACPI battery doesn't report real power consumption, that makes battery time estimation approximate.

I don't know how much it cost. It was a gift.


----------



## tingo (Jul 2, 2011)

And no clues from dmesg output or dmidecode output either?


----------



## saxon3049 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been tempted to buy a invincibook, just haven't got round to it.


----------

